

Ask HN: Can we all agree to stop using '+1' and 'this' in comments? - stanleydrew

I know these are in heavy use on other online forums but I find them inane and annoying to the point of detracting from the conversation. I think we would all agree that as standalone comments those two are pretty worthless, so why do we tolerate them at the beginning of longer comments? Let's just agree to leave them out.
======
_0ffh
-1

